# Strobe : replacement bulbs?



## illstudio (Oct 5, 2009)

I have 2 Photogenic Porta-Master AK20 kits.
they look like this 
Photogenic Porta Master AK20-PS new light bulb AK30-SC - eBay (item 400035951552 end time Oct-04-09 19:03:06 PDT)

One of them the flash/strobe doesn't work but the modeling lamp works. Where can I find a replacement bulb for the flash?
Any thoughts?
I dont want to buy a whole new unit.

Steve


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2009)

Did you try Photogenic's web site?

Photogenic Professional Lighting Equipment - Photographic Lighting Equipment and Accessories


----------



## illstudio (Oct 5, 2009)

KmH said:


> Did you try Photogenic's web site?
> 
> Photogenic Professional Lighting Equipment - Photographic Lighting Equipment and Accessories



Thanks, turns out it's not the flash tube. I swapped tubes from the firing one and the other tube didnt work in this unit, so its not the bulb. When I press the test button I hear the "pop" noise like it fires, but it doesnt. Any ideas? the MD lite works fine.


----------

